# Any Inflation furries here?



## Jazz Panther (Apr 2, 2016)

Is there anybody on here, representing the inflation fetish area of the fandom? I want to know if there is anybody in the forums who also likes inflation.


----------



## Simo (Apr 2, 2016)

Sort of. I'm not into the idea of being inflated _myself_, but I am also a rubber-fur, and do have a rubber-pup suit. It's not inflatable, but I do plan to get a suit that is, because I love that feeling of pressure it gives, and how it feels all comfy. The next suit will most likely be form-fitting body, with inflatabe haed and tal (for 'shape', after that, I wanna save up for a fully inflatable one, probably from Squeak Latex, or Latex Catfish, who do a variety of animal suits. 

And...I still want a normal furry fursuit, for con and bowling and other such more public furry functions.

So, maybe I'm weird, but well, it's more fun that way.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 2, 2016)

Well, I was looking for an inflation furry, but it doesn't look like GoBananas or Th0mas or any of the other inflation furries that I have at least talked to use the forums. But I like inflation art and inflation furries. It's just the idea of an animal's stomach pumping up with water or air or what have you, and just becoming bigger beyond their normal size.

I consider it a guilty pleasure, because I don't know if I should be proud of being in to something like this. But I like it, and...to be fair, I haven't gotten in trouble for it (probably because I have kept it a secret for so long), so I guess I have no reason to feel guilty for being in to it.

I would absolutely love to get a fur-suit, but I don't have room or money for one at the moment, so unfortunately it's not a top priority.


----------



## Simo (Apr 2, 2016)

Jazz Panther said:


> Well, I was looking for an inflation furry, but it doesn't look like GoBananas or Th0mas or any of the other inflation furries that I have at least talked to use the forums.



Huh! Well, one day, I'm gonna _look_ like I'm inflated!  I suppose outside of fantasy, this is as close as it gets =p


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 2, 2016)

Inflate a skunk! ^ ^


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't get how inflation works like
Do you like seeing cute critters inflated like a balloon? Thats not really how bodies work.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 5, 2016)

I'm bringing a large needle.


----------



## Jazz Panther (May 6, 2016)

...well shit, I guess I'm alone then. Seriously, nobody else is into inflation? I thought this was connected to FurAffinity.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 6, 2016)

Not really. Even if I did, I tend to portray characters in a more realistic sense so it would probably end with guts, blood, and bone as whatever it was that bursted. You know, not a pretty sight. Probably have to get people in suits to clean that. Maybe not with a broom or mop- that'd kind of spread it around... Going to have to pick up individual pieces and wash the rest, make sure no one gets sick or steps in it.


----------



## Somnium (May 6, 2016)

I'm into it! Love the feeling of being filled up, but not to extreme


----------



## Beetblood (May 6, 2016)

I like swallowing air. Not sure that counts, though.


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (May 6, 2016)

Beetblood said:


> I like swallowing air. Not sure that counts, though.


I swallow air too! I can pretty much fill my whole stomach!


----------



## Jazz Panther (May 6, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I'm into it! Love the feeling of being filled up, but not to extreme





Yoshimaster96 said:


> I swallow air too! I can pretty much fill my whole stomach!



This is what I was looking for.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 7, 2016)

i broke my hand a few weeks ago and since my surgery, my hand has been puffed (inflated, as it were) like a balloon and i gotta say...

...i'm not really into it.


----------



## Jazz Panther (May 7, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i broke my hand a few weeks ago and since my surgery, my hand has been puffed (inflated, as it were) like a balloon and i gotta say...




...that's not the kind of inflation I had in mind. :{S


----------



## Somnium (May 7, 2016)

Jazz Panther said:


> This is what I was looking for.



So what will we do next?


----------



## Jazz Panther (May 7, 2016)

Somnium said:


> So what will we do next?



I don't know actually. I was just looking for other people who were into inflation to talk to.


----------



## Simo (May 7, 2016)

This makes me wonder...if there's inflation furries, are there also deflation furries?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 7, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I'm into it! Love the feeling of being filled up, but not to extreme


I'll fill you up, just not with air. *grins devilishly* Also I have no clue of inflation stuff, seems painful


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 7, 2016)

Jesus fucking Christ this fandom never stops being weird. I wonder what fetish you screwheads will think up next.


Spoiler



And the answer is no.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 7, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Jesus fucking Christ this fandom never stops being weird. I wonder what fetish you screwheads will think up next.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Mercuss (May 7, 2016)

Eh, not my thing, but whatever. I don't care what you do


----------



## Somnium (May 8, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I'll fill you up, just not with air. *grins devilishly* Also I have no clue of inflation stuff, seems painful



what makes you think I wouldn't enjoy that :3


----------



## Jazz Panther (May 8, 2016)

Somnium said:


> what makes you think I wouldn't enjoy that :3



Ooh, kinky!


----------



## Slade Foxii (Jul 11, 2016)

Simo said:


> Sort of. I'm not into the idea of being inflated _myself_, but I am also a rubber-fur, and do have a rubber-pup suit. It's not inflatable, but I do plan to get a suit that is, because I love that feeling of pressure it gives, and how it feels all comfy. The next suit will most likely be form-fitting body, with inflatabe haed and tal (for 'shape', after that, I wanna save up for a fully inflatable one, probably from Squeak Latex, or Latex Catfish, who do a variety of animal suits.
> 
> And...I still want a normal furry fursuit, for con and bowling and other such more public furry functions.
> 
> So, maybe I'm weird, but well, it's more fun that way.


Heyo! I'm the same way! Wow. It's really cool seeing someone else like me!


----------



## MEDS (Jul 11, 2016)

No... this is a bit odd.


----------



## Prostapheresys (Jul 11, 2016)

Mmmh... not actually my personal fetish but I did like some inflation related artworks on FA... so maybe? XD


----------



## s_fodder (Jul 24, 2016)

*sigh*
(Raises hand)

Not that I don't like the fetish (it's definitely a fave) but I don't seem to get commissioned to draw much of anything else, mostly because it was the first thing j submitted to my FA page. It was an early favorite though.

Also it's completely impractical IRL to find any potential girlfriends who are into inflation, so I almost wish I was strictly into vanilla stuff. Like drinking too much and punching things. Or whatever girls like.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 24, 2016)

Does vore count? You have a big belly and you have to keep replacing the air in ur stomach or ur prey will pass out.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 24, 2016)

Curious what it is about this that interests you guys? I've never really understood inflation.. Most other fetishes can usually be explained by a submission\dominance/power-play sort of thing but this doesn't really seem to fall into that...?

I mean, it's fine to be into whatever you like. I'm definitely not criticizing anyone, I just find sex psychology really interesting.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 24, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Curious what it is about this that interests you guys? I've never really understood inflation.. Most other fetishes can usually be explained by a submission\dominance/power-play sort of thing but this doesn't really seem to fall into that...?
> 
> I mean, it's fine to be into whatever you like. I'm definitely not criticizing anyone, I just find sex psychology really interesting.


For that we need Dr. Phil. 
Him or we need jesus.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 24, 2016)

In reality, I have no sexual attractions to vore. I just love stomachs and the noises they make.
Horse butts are a different story though.


----------



## s_fodder (Jul 24, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Curious what it is about this that interests you guys? I've never really understood inflation.. Most other fetishes can usually be explained by a submission\dominance/power-play sort of thing but this doesn't really seem to fall into that...?
> 
> I mean, it's fine to be into whatever you like. I'm definitely not criticizing anyone, I just find sex psychology really interesting.




Well, there can be submission/dominance/power play in inflation just like any other fetish, but it's not strictly necessary. Some people simply think it's cute or funny, or like the aesthetic. With me, in certain types of inflation, I kind of view it as a weird type of bondage, in being trapped by ones own body. And I find that … interesting. 

Actually you can probably trace a lot of things I like back to the idea of "being stuck in a situation," see also bondage, transformation, knotting, etc.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 24, 2016)

s_fodder said:


> Well, there can be submission/dominance/power play in inflation just like any other fetish, but it's not strictly necessary. Some people simply think it's cute or funny, or like the aesthetic. With me, in certain types of inflation, I kind of view it as a weird type of bondage, in being trapped by ones own body. And I find that … interesting.
> 
> Actually you can probably trace a lot of things I like back to the idea of "being stuck in a situation," see also bondage, transformation, knotting, etc.


Well put.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 24, 2016)

So it is like a powerplay thing then, or a lack thereof, at least in your case? Relative to the submissive powerlessness of being bound?


----------



## s_fodder (Jul 24, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> So it is like a powerplay thing then, or a lack thereof, at least in your case? Relative to the submissive powerlessness of being bound?



Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 24, 2016)

Neat. :3


----------



## Slade Foxii (Jul 24, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Neat. :3


*gives you gum*


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 24, 2016)

Slade Foxii said:


> *gives you gum*


Oh no, I ain't doin' this Willy Wonka chit.


----------



## Slade Foxii (Jul 24, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Oh no, I ain't doin' this Willy Wonka chit.


It says your "all out of gum"


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 24, 2016)

You must give him trident.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 24, 2016)

Slade Foxii said:


> It says your "all out of gum"


OH! oops..
My mind kinda went to the blueberry gum thing from Willy Wonka. Cuz y'know, we were talkin 'bout inflation...

It's part of a movie quote- "It's time to kick ass or chew gum...and I'm _all out of gum_."


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 25, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> OH! oops..
> My mind kinda went to the blueberry gum thing from Willy Wonka. Cuz y'know, we were talkin 'bout inflation...
> 
> It's part of a movie quote- "It's time to kick ass or chew gum...and I'm _all out of gum_."


Could have told us dat in the first place.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 25, 2016)

You guys are just spose'ta know this stuff...
But what-efur, I fixed it.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 25, 2016)

Fat furs are where it is at!


----------



## Slade Foxii (Jul 25, 2016)

Hmm... I guess I should stop lurking and being shy. I am pretty much the same as Simo, and like inflatable latex suits primarily. All latex is good, absolutely love it, but inflatables are just the best! I enjoy the pressure, how they squeeze you. I also like how your kinda trapped until another let's you out!


----------



## Somnium (Jul 25, 2016)

By inflation do you guys mean where you stick a bicycle pump up your ass and give yourself a few good pumps or is inflation a different sort of activity?


----------



## s_fodder (Jul 25, 2016)

Somnium said:


> By inflation do you guys mean where you stick a bicycle pump up your ass and give yourself a few good pumps or is inflation a different sort of activity?



There are lots of different types.


----------



## Slade Foxii (Jul 25, 2016)

Somnium said:


> By inflation do you guys mean where you stick a bicycle pump up your ass and give yourself a few good pumps or is inflation a different sort of activity?


Well, I know for some, that's it. What I've heard is it's safer with water actually. But for me, it's a different story


----------



## Somnium (Jul 25, 2016)

Slade Foxii said:


> Well, I know for some, that's it. What I've heard is it's safer with water actually. But for me, it's a different story



Why is water safer? Well I love water play too, but it tends to get REALLY messy


----------



## Slade Foxii (Jul 25, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Why is water safer? Well I love water play too, but it tends to get REALLY messy


It really does get really messy, and I guess you don't get much "inflation" out of it. Water does not compress, and air can cause embolisms if it gets anywhere it shouldn't.


----------



## Somnium (Jul 25, 2016)

Slade Foxii said:


> It really does get really messy, and I guess you don't get much "inflation" out of it. Water does not compress, and air can cause embolisms if it gets anywhere it shouldn't.



Wouldn't you just fart it all out? I thought digestive track is an open end system.


----------



## Slade Foxii (Jul 25, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Would you just fart it all out? I thought digestive track is an open end system.


Yeah, that's how it works, but it is apparently very painful with air. I read this article awhile back on it.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 25, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Why is water safer? Well I love water play too, but it tends to get REALLY messy


Does an addiction to eggnog count?


----------



## Slade Foxii (Jul 25, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Does an addiction to eggnog count?


Lmao


----------



## s_fodder (Jul 25, 2016)

Depends on the delivery method.


----------



## Simo (Aug 1, 2016)

Slade Foxii said:


> Hmm... I guess I should stop lurking and being shy. I am pretty much the same as Simo, and like inflatable latex suits primarily. All latex is good, absolutely love it, but inflatables are just the best! I enjoy the pressure, how they squeeze you. I also like how your kinda trapped until another let's you out!



Ooooh, that's among the major appeals of things like an inflatable latex fox suit...how you're trapped/transformed until another lets you out! It's like an improved form of bondage: you might be free to mover about, but yet limited at the same time. Plus, I'm not into pain, and like the feeling of soft, pliant pressure, hugging you all over.

~

As for _literally_ being inflated, well, nope...ouch!


----------

